# Best/Worst Computer on TPU Competition



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

This is a thread to see who on Techpowerup has the best computer...and who has the worst computer.

-To enter all you have to do is post on this thread saying your CPU, Video Card, Ram, Hard Disk and Motherboard.
-If there is an obvious difference between say someone who just entered and someone who was currently winning I will judge it, however if it is close and I cannot decide I will ask the opinon of people in this thread.
-Brands and overclocks don't count unless it is too close too decide.
-The computer MUST be your main computer, it cannot be a computer you have sitting in your garage or even your 2nd rig.

*Owner of the Best Computer on TPU*
1st-Giorgos th.
-Core 2 Duo E8500
-X48 Rampage formula
-2gb
-9800GX2
-320gb RAID + 250gb

2nd-Wile E (QX9650, 2gb, 8800GT, 320gb RAID)
3rd-HeacyH20 (QX6700, 2gb, 2x 8800GTX, Raptors in Raid + 500gb)


*Owner of the Worst Computer on TPU*
Little Geek
-Pentium 4 3.2ghz Northwood
-MB820
-1gb pc3200
-50gb IDE
-Geforce 6200



*Owner of Best Laptop on TPU*
DeathTyrant
-Q9450
-4GB DDR2-800
-2x 8800M GTX SLI
-2x 200GB 7200RPM Raid 0


*Owner of the Worst Laptop on TPU*
PrudentPrincess
-Apple 33mhz
-4-36mb?
-500mb HD


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

Sladesurfer's LCS rig... neatest shit on earth.

Worst eh? Yours since you havent shown it on TPU yet.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Wta u mean, I'm talking bout hardware not case or anything? My pc is in my avatar and system specs lol. No pics r needed for this thread I will trust ppl. I will update urs too the best so far seeing as ur the first to enter.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

I know I don't really have a great machine, but I'll be on top for a few secs at least. lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

From now on eveyone say ur system specs in ur post to enter so I can copy and paste 

Ur actually worse Wile E, lol. Tell me if I'm wronge but Tk's is better then urs I guess.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

DOLT! You're right, I completely missed his post somehow. lol

AMD 3800 X2 (AM2) @ 2.65GHz(still testing new mobo, hopefully higher soon))
Motherboard:	DFI Ultra II M2
Cooling:	80mm Aquagate mini
Memory:	2GB G.Skill F2-6400CL4D-2GBHK DDR2 800 @ 883 4-4-3-5 2.15V
Video Card:	Sapphire X1800XT 256MB@715/830 715/875(benchmark)
Harddisk:	Seagate 7200.10 320GB Perpendicular
CD/DVD Drive:	Pioneer DVR-110D
CRT/LCD Model:	Samsung 941BW 19" 1440x900 wide
Case:	Cooler Master CM Stacker 830
Sound Card:	Soundblaster Audigy2 ZS
PSU:	Sunbeam Nuuo 550W (Active PFC and Modular cables)
Software:	XP pro; Vista Ultimate 32bit

Oh, and you can copy/paste the system specs on the left, I know, I just did it. lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

wow never knew u cld, another thing overclocks don't count either does motherboard or brand of anything. On cpu it's the stock speeds that count, Hard disk is size and rpm, Video card it's stock speeds and ram is amount and speed.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

How could overclocks not count? What if you have 2 people with the same hardware, and one is overclocked, and the other isn't. The overclocked one will perform better than the non-overclocked one, but by your system, it would be a tie.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

If it comes to that then I will count overclocking, but I doubt it will.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

Not trying to be offensive here, so please don't take this wrong. What if you have 2 people that have everything the same specs, but different cpus? Like everything equal, except one person has a X6800 core 2 at stock speeds (2.93Ghz), and the other has only an E6300, but it's clocked to 3.6Ghz. The E6300 would clearly be faster. How would you judge that?


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

Some guy on TPU has like quad core, dual 8800GTX's, loads of RAM, etc....im sure he will get 1st


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you're reffering to HeavyH20, Pinchy.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Wile, if you comit too being a Co-Jude and only jude the overclocked systems that I can't because I know nothing about overclocking then I will change the rules to make overclocking count and ask u whenever needed.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

whos pc is more powerful Pinchy's or TK's? Pinchy entered by posting and I want to know wether to update it or not.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm off to bed now, then work, but I'll help however I can after work. I'm sure others will jump in too. lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I think you're reffering to HeavyH20, Pinchy.



When he posts he can enter.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

ok goodnight Wile, someone tell me whos pc is best TK's or Pinchy?


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

i got faster/more ram and bigger HDD room ...does that count 

lol my cpu is faster @ stock, but it depends on the OC


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Pinchy's but Tk's may be overclocked more.I hav no idea about overclocking lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd have to say Pinchy. TK doesn't have an oc listed, and Pinchy also has a 512mb 1950pro vs. TK's 256mb


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> i got faster/more ram and bigger HDD room ...does that count



Yer Hdd counts and spose even if Tk's cpu is overclocked to make it better then urs that ram and hd shld still put u ahead, updating u too best so far.


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

lol u missed Dom's comp


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep, nevermind DOM wins so far. lol OK, I'm really going to bed now. lol

EDIT: And sadly, I'm still at the bottom of the list. hahaha


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I saw Dom had posted before I put u at top, Doms top of the list so far.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

But im going to change specs this weekend after I get all my WCing stuff just waiting on DD and new Rat. as the damn usps droped it I guess had a big ass dent and fins bent  new on on its way


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Everyone remember to say there version of the system specs I hav in the first post as the best/worst in there post.


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

Josh, do one for laptops as well 

Id like to see who has a mad lappie 

Mine is:
Dell Inspiron 9300
Pentium M 2Ghz
1.2GB PC4200
17" LCD Widescreen
100GB HDD
256mb 6800 Go
Bluetooth and WiFi
9 cell battery


almost 2 yrs old, but running great


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

a compute better then mine is winning as worst pc on TPU... Lucky I can't enter and hopefully someone will be brave enough too take that title coz I know there out there...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Shld I make one for the best laptop on TPU?? But not the worst??


----------



## TheCrow (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's my setup.....

Processor:	AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+
Motherboard:	Asrock ALIVESATA2-GLAN
Cooling:	ZALMAN CNPS 9500 AM2
Memory:	Ebuyer 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz PC2-6400
Video Card:	Innovision GeForce 7300GT 256MB DDR2 128Bit PCI-E
Harddisk:	Maxtor STM3250820AS 250GB 7200RPM SATAII 8MB Cache
CD/DVD Drive:	LITEON DVD8900/DW1670 16x DVD±RW/RAM x2
CRT/LCD Model:	Videoseven 17" LCD
Case:	Thermaltake Soprano VB1000BWS
Sound Card:	On Board Motherboard
PSU:	Hiper 530W Black Type-R Modular
Software:	Win XP SP2 WMC Edition


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry TheCrow but DOM's pc is better it has X1950XT and faster ram.


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

but I know its not for long


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry guys I gota go for tonight, I'll look through all the posts ppl do before I get back tomorrow and update to suit. If anyone has any questions I will answer them another time awell.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 19, 2007)

I will post my computer...  i think it is the worst so far...  But Darth Flatulence...  zeks old computer is still cool, but the worst.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2007)

What's so impressive about doms specs? :S

I think the H20 guy has the best setup overall, doesn't he have like Kentsfield with 8800's in SLI?


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What's so impressive about doms specs? :S
> 
> I think the H20 guy has the best setup overall, doesn't he have like Kentsfield with 8800's in SLI?



you need to post on here thats why I think


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> What's so impressive about doms specs? :S
> 
> I think the H20 guy has the best setup overall, doesn't he have like Kentsfield with 8800's in SLI?



Yeah, thats what i said, but he has to post first


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2007)

So what is the definition of "best"? Most processing power? Fastest graphics? Fastest I/O? Most pr0n stored on it?


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 19, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Most pr0n stored on it?



We cant let you win Dan 


I guess its the best "all rounder"


----------



## D007 (Apr 19, 2007)

Eh, I guess im like a little above adverage..lol.. i kinda thought overclocking would come into play just for the amount of cash we blow on cooling alone..lol.. i mean my cpu cooler alone costed like 140 bucks lol.. all good though, I don't expect to take 1st place anyway lol.. I'd just like to see what the badest system has ..


----------



## savillm (Apr 19, 2007)

heres mine:

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego with Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

Motherboard: ASUS A8N-E

Cooling: 1X120MM FAN ON FRONT IN 1X120MM FAN ON BACK OUT 1X80MM FAN ON SIDE IN 1X80MM FAN ON TOP OUT

Memory: 2gb 4x512mb PC3200 (200mhz) 64Meg x 64 with Akasa AK-171 blue memory heatsinks

Video Card: HIS ATI RADEON x850xt 256mb

Harddisk: WD 160GB SATA

CD/DVD Drive: SONY DVD-ROM (BLACK) / DVD-RAM DRIVE SONY DW-G120A (BLACK) 

CRT/LCD Model: 19" SAMSUNG

Case: JEANTECH ACHILLES

Sound Card: ONBORD 7.1

PSU: OCZ ModStream 520w ATX2.2

Software: WINDOWS XP HOME

not the fastest on here but it does what i need it to do.


----------



## strick94u (Apr 19, 2007)

Can anyone own a wild beast I think not From what I read many on here are owned by their pc's. 





I know I am


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2007)

H20 Ftw


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> H20 Ftw


Some body pm him and tell him to post. Even his second rig is sick. lol


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Not trying to be offensive here, so please don't take this wrong. What if you have 2 people that have everything the same specs, but different cpus? Like everything equal, except one person has a X6800 core 2 at stock speeds (2.93Ghz), and the other has only an E6300, but it's clocked to 3.6Ghz. The E6300 would clearly be faster. How would you judge that?



It's a best/worst thread not fastest/slowest, technically if there were 2 identical rigs and one was overclocked the non overclocked would be the best as it would last longer!   OK, I'm not convinced either


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 19, 2007)

I need by bit of fame - put me on the list as worst!

I know I don't have the worst PC on TPU, but I think the people with slower PCs are staying away... 

Anyway, my PC's staying the same for a while now - not putting any more money into it unless it breaks. Really wish I bought a PCI-E socket 754 motherboard now, but this is good enough for what I use it for.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

Yay! I'm no longer the worst!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

ok jimmy's is updated to worst pc, Dom's still at the top and Pincy's winning the laptop section. 

If I put someones pc up the top as the best but actuall som1 els has the best pc and they've already posted plz let me know because I can make mistakes. 
Basicly everyone on TPU overclocks so it probebly wldn't make much difference in the end anyway but if it comes to the difference between there being a tie and someone winning I will count overclocking, not that I know anything about overclocking coz I don't do it mylself but I will ask someone.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going ppl hunting.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2007)

You should overclock. Think free performance boost. lol 2.4GHz would be a walk in the park for you.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

I went into deabt over $200 to get the pc I have now and I already had the hard disk, case, psu, dvd drive etc... When I buy a computer It's not often that I upgrade like 5 weeks ago I had an AMD Duron 800mhz.....so I like to make my computer last a long time, although that might change now as i'm geting older which means having more money etc... to upgrade computers with.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 19, 2007)

Dizzy has 
X6800 @3.4
2GB Mushkin 8500
8800GTX
some 680i motherboard


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 19, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Dizzy has
> X6800 @3.4
> 2GB Mushkin 8500
> 8800GTX
> some 680i motherboard



WEll tell Dizzy to post


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 20, 2007)

overclock it all


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh and for the laptop, not as good as Pinchy's but mine is

Pentium M750 1.86 (@2.2)
1GB PC4200 
X600se 358/276 (omg crap,@ 477/318)
80Gb 5200rpm Fujitsu
Philips DVD/RW 16x


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Pincy's is better then yours, he has 2ghz, u hav 1.8. He has same ram but 6800 instead of X600 and he has 20gb bigger hd. Even if I did count overclocking his wld still probebly count as better because of a way ebtter GPU and more hd space. That wld prob make more difference then the extra 200mhz u hav from overclocking.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

HeavyH20 would win this competition in a heartbeat...

Just for the fun of it though:

Intel Core2Duo E6400 w/ Zalman CNPS 9500 LED
ASUS P5NSLI
4x 512mb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 667
EVGA 8800GTS 320mb
Maxtor 200gb SATA
Western Digital 400gb SATA
Audigy 2 ZS
2x Pioneer dual layer DVD burners
Rosewill 550w SLI power supply


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

anticlutch is your system specs right or what u just siad? Coz u said u hav 8800GTS ur system specs say u have X1950PRo. Why is this?


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh I'm using the 8800GTS right now... every once in a while, I get mad at how hot the 8800 runs and use my 1950pro (which I'm trying to get rid of  ). I'll update my system specs soon


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok i'm gna update anticlutch too best so far. He has slower ram then Dom but an 8800GTS.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

Josh, I think you shouldn't just count it on the basis on how fast the PC is, also count the "Effort" and how neat the cable management is and the case used as well. Its not really fair if a guy wins the competition, but their PC is a complete mess. MUST BEAT SLADESURFER.

My system is overclocked with unfriendly RAM  380fsb (stupid ram). My motherboard is a more better performing motherboard when compared to pinchy, fastest in the 975X chipset category. I havent really updated my specs at all as well so don't take them as true.

-Core 2 Duo E6300@2.66Ghz (Reverted back to OC speeds after I found out the crash was due to my overheated Proccy; forgot to turn case fans on XD)
-2x512MB DDR667 (Generic), @ 5-5-5-15(STOCK), @DDR 1216 Speed 100% Stable
-DFI INFINITY 975X/G Motherboard FSB@1520mhz 100% Stable
-ATI Radeon Powercolor X1950PRO Extreme 256MB (Soon to be a crossfire setup)
-WD1600, WD800 Caviars SATAII/EIDE (160GB, 80GB)
-APEX/FOXCONN PC-132 Case, prepared to weld a bar for the PSU Support; case warps without one, with one gaffer taped on lol, no warping occurs (.8mm Nickel plated)
-CoolerMaster iGREEN 600W
-


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres mine. 

AMD64 X2 5200+ @ 3107Mhz 1.55v's
Biostar NF4U-AM2G
2gigs OCZ PC800 DDRII @ 440Mhz
X1950XTX @ 735/1143
2-36gig 10,000 rpm WD Raptors
1-250gig 7200rpm WD SATA II
Dual 18x NEC DVD Burners
PC Power And Cooling 750 Quad Silencer
Corsair HydroCooled

Not the best.....but not the worst.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually it's MUST BEAT HEAVYH20!!
Really awesome (read: expensive) parts + very tidy cable management = win 
I hope someone can get him to post here... and maybe Sladesurfer for the neatest case?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmm....Isn't there already a neatest case competition somewere? When someone with like dual 8800gtx' and Quad core posts, I doubt they will have a computer like that and messy cables.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Someone should PM that heavy guy with a link to here. Also once I saw someone on this forum with a 2200+ Athlon Xp but I forget who it was.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

I bet my friend would win the 'Most bottlenecked computer on TPU' award... he has a single core socket 939 3500+ @ stock speeds with a 8800GTS 320mb (same as mine)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

lol. Wld an 8800GTS bottleneck my 3800+ X2?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> lol. Wld an 8800GTS bottleneck my 3800+ X2?



For sure mate. I think I should get a 7800GS for my old P4SBeholder specs:

-Pentium 4 Northwood 3.2Ghz 512kb L2 Cache (16xMulti, 200fsb)
-2x512MB DDR400 Kingston (Single channel D @STOCK
-ASUS P4S800 Motherboard, STOCK SPEEDS
-ATI Radeon Sapphire 9550 @360/250mhz (360 because I dont want the card running too hot even though it can do 500mhz without fail) with ZMNBF47 installed
(SOON TO BE UPGRADED TO 7800GS, I won't opt for the X1950PRO since the power requirements are far too high for the PSU)
-450W King World PSU, works properly, no leaking capacitors
-Generic Tsunami case... heavily dented.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 20, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> HeavyH20 would win this competition in a heartbeat...



my thoughts 2-a-T

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/479


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 20, 2007)

darn, i missed the best laptop by a video card, oh well.  i can enter any comp for crappiest computer right?  well here's the crappiest that runs xp in our house, a amd 533 mhz, 320 mb of some weird ram (not even ddr, idk what it is), two ide hdd's one with 40 gb and one with 60 gb, integrated graphics (not even capable of running 32 bit color at the res higher than 1024x768, i don't want to wait for it to boot up) a 90 watt psu, integrated sound, oh and it's a crappy compaq with the original case.   did i get worse comp? lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Only main rigs count


----------



## kwchang007 (Apr 20, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Only main rigs count



ahhh darn, im not changing main rigs to that thing....i'd rather die before that happens.  too bad, served us well for....5 years (wow! it's still going 7 years after we bought it, im suprised)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

lol, Wld a mid range R600 or 8600GTS bottleneck my 3800+ X2?


----------



## magibeg (Apr 20, 2007)

Need HeavyH20 to post here, i'm sure he'ld have one of the best if not the best.

Edit- i see someone else already mentioned that


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

Josh my old P4 rig is the worst!!!!!

Make sure you have "The sleeper of TPU", i.e. my PC. Noone speculates it has a C2D when they come over.


----------



## hat (Apr 20, 2007)

Mine is listed in system specs
Pentium 4 3GHz 800FSB 1MB L2 HT
RAM 2x512 Cruical Ballistix DDR400 
GPU XFX 6800XT AGP
HDD ATA133 250GB
PSU Antec Smartpower 2.0 500W


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Which of these is better:

Pentium 4 3ghz                                            
1gb DDR 400                                         
6800GT                                                      
250gb 

Or

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
1gb DDR 400
X800GTO
80gb + 80gb


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd say the Athlon because of the graphics card, but I'm pretty sure both of them can hold their own when gaming and/or during general use...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah I thought athlon was better. Can anyone els confirm that?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

The Athlon also has dual channel ram. One more confirmation that athlon is better and i'll update the P4 to the worst so far.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 20, 2007)

my laptop:

Dell E1705

Intel C2D 2ghz | 4mb cache
nvidia 7900GS
2gb 667
17"


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

BIOHazzard i'm updating your laptop too th ebest laptop so far. Can you please tell me how big the hard disk is? 
Thanks.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, I do not think my system is the most customized. I just wanted to make a clean build that went fast in an actual case. No parts on a desk and used as a normal daily driver. It actually helped me win a 30 inch Dell monitor in a bench contest, so the pay off for investing in a Phase unit was decent (eBay for $400 plus a 775 kit). A score of 21080 in 3DMark06 was what it took 

Been busy "OC'ing" my car. Always have to tweak 

 - EVGA 680i Rev D SLI motherboard
 - Intel Core 2 Duo QX6700 @ 4.4 GHz (24x7 - 4.00 GHz) @ -18 C
 - Vapochill LS - modified with quieter, higher volume fans - LS case was cut to allow extended reach into the case
 - 2 GB DDR2 1066 (4-3-3-6, 2T. 2.35V, 1:1 with FSB)cooled by an OCZ DDR cooler with dual 60mm fans
 - 2 x EVGA 8800GTX SLI @ 670/1000 - rebuilt with AS5, ceramique, and cooled by 2 x 120 mm fans - BIOS default 626/1000 (ACS3)
 -  2 x WD RaptorX 150 hard drives in RAID 0 with a Seagate 500 GB hard drive for data
 - Enermax Galaxy 1000 Watt PSU
 - CrystalFontz LCD panel
 - DVD-RW DL Lightscribe
 - Vantec fan controller 
 - CoolerMaster Stacker 830 Evolution NVIDIA edition anodized all black (was green)
 - Dell 3007FPW-HC


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 20, 2007)

Finally 

edit: Just wondering, but what temps do you get idle with your 8800GTX's? I redid my 8800GTS with AS-5 and I'm still getting ~60C idle, which in my opinion is a bit high...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

DUDE I HAVE THE SHITTEST PC IN TPU. 

Pentium 4 NORTHWOOD 3.2GHZ
512MB DDR400
ATI RADEON 9550
ASUS P4S800
2x40GB MAXTOR HDD.
2xCombo DVDROM+CD+RW


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 20, 2007)

HeavyH2O wins best.

My file server is this-
Via 1.1 gigapro (800 mhz)
cpu soldered onto microatx mobo with onboard video, 3 pci slots
384mb PC100
160gb hdd
250 watt psu


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

I'll update Heavy as best so far... Don't think anyone els can beat him can they? Awell, I know i've seen more ppl with worse computers then the current one so this thread isn't dead yet.

TK that P4 isn't ur main so it doesn't count.


----------



## HeavyH20 (Apr 20, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> Finally
> 
> edit: Just wondering, but what temps do you get idle with your 8800GTX's? I redid my 8800GTS with AS-5 and I'm still getting ~60C idle, which in my opinion is a bit high...



A little birdie told me about the thread 

As for the card temps, 52C and 53C idle. 60C would be expected in most cases. But, I have some extra cooling with the dual 120 mm fans on the side panel.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Who was that little birdie???


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 20, 2007)

k i got the worst but its so old i dont know what is in it and yes it is still used as a main system down stairs. so what can i type in run to find out what it has cause i dont remember the command. and just a peak it has 4mb shared memory for the video card

so im taking Jimmy fame    hehehe


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 20, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> The Athlon also has dual channel ram. One more confirmation that athlon is better and i'll update the P4 to the worst so far.



My Athlon is a socket 754, so it's not actually dual channel - still think my rig edges it in terms of performance though, close one. My 12 hours of fame are over!


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Conti do u actually hav 8800GTX if so u don't hav worst pc.


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 20, 2007)

no thats on my PC but the one that the other people in my family use is down stairs and is probly used more then this one. no one is aloud to touch my PC besides me. 


and i should still have the worst with this one cause its a huge bottl neck with a 754 pin processor that is single core and a 8800. i mean come on wtf! is with my computer   lol


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

You can only enter YOUR MAIN pc.

Jimmy ur still winning...loosing...watever. lol. winning the loosing category


----------



## Conti027 (Apr 20, 2007)

dang i want to have the worst. i think it should count  cause its more of a main PC then this one


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Ppl hav 486's and if I allowed non mains then they wld overtake the world!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Ppl hav 486's and if I allowed non mains then they wld overtake the world!!!!



DUDE I HAVE THE SHITTEST PC IN TPU.

Pentium 4 NORTHWOOD 3.2GHZ
512MB DDR400
ATI RADEON 9550
ASUS P4S800
2x40GB MAXTOR HDD.
2xCombo DVDROM+CD+RW

Reposted since you dont read the whole thread...


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> DUDE I HAVE THE SHITTEST PC IN TPU.
> 
> Pentium 4 NORTHWOOD 3.2GHZ
> 512MB DDR400
> ...



I saw you say that all 3 times but it's not ur main pc is it? Ur System specs say y hav E6300.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 20, 2007)

Its secondary...


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 20, 2007)

Bah....shittiest PC?  I still have my old XP whateverthecore that I occasionally use for the odd bit of office work when I cant get on my main PC becuase my daughter is playing games that her laptop cant handle, it goes like this:

Athlon XP1800 @ 1.2Gig (I think thats the proc spec, been so long since I bought the thing I cant remember) 
512MB Corsair PC133RAM
Seagate IDE 5400RPM 40MB Hard Drive
Geforce 2MX 32MB
Some obscure mobo made by Gigabyte with no model number on.
Soundblaster AWE 32
Windows 98SE
Generic 150W PSU

This was my first AMD Puter that replaced a dying P3 350Mhz, it was like lighting by comparison   So I think it was about 2000 when I bought it,not sure.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope you weren't entering for the worst pc coz it has too be ur main. I just today put a 2600+ barton on eBay..lol.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 20, 2007)

My Beast:

Core 2 Duo X6800 @ 3.4 gHz
nVidia nForce 680i
1 x 8800 GTX
2GB Mushkin XP2-8500 DDR2
2 x 160gb Western Digital in Raid 0


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

wow that's a pretty awsome system but it's just not as good as Heavy's with his dual 8800GTX's.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 20, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> wow that's a pretty awsome system but it's just not as good as Heavy's with his dual 8800GTX's.



Hmm... am I second then?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes deffinetly Second so far. I'll say ur second in original post(not say system sepcs just name) so you hav a way too know if someone beats you and you pecome 3rd


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Apr 20, 2007)

i might be a candidate for the worst pc

pentium d 805
asus p5ld-deluxe
2gb pc2-5300
*x300se*
2 80gb seagate drives(used in RAID 1)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 20, 2007)

What's Better? I think the Athlons better coz of the PD's X300, I just need some confirmation.

-Athlon 64 3000+
-ASUS K8N
-1GB 400
-X800 GTO
-80GB Maxtor + 80GB Hitachi 

Or

pentium d 805
asus p5ld-deluxe
2gb pc2-5300
x300se
2 80gb seagate drives(used in RAID 1)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the A64 rig is still worse. Its not that good for gaming, and not good for things like video editing either.

The PD 805 and 2gb of ram would make an awesome server/workstation.


----------



## Grings (Apr 20, 2007)

the 805's better as a workstation, but i'd rather use the a64 for gaming (1gigs ok for medium quality in games, an x300se's not)


----------



## n-sanity (Apr 21, 2007)

Cough Cough

main pc - p2 450 mhz, 256mb pc100, some crap mobo, no sound card, 4mb ati rage pro and 13gb hdd. I can try to find some pics if yall really want it...


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, I'm going to win you realise!
Old rig 1:

PIII @697Mhz
128MB SDRAM
3dfx Voodoo3 16MB
20GB 4100rpm HDD
98SE

Now thats the worst.

My other crappy one:

AMD XP1600 @1.6
128MB DDR PC2100
Sparkle TNT2 32MB M64
20GB 4100RPM HDD
98SE

Whichever you choose, I win  

Strangley the Top one gets a higher 3dmark2001 score


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 21, 2007)

n-sanity said:


> Cough Cough
> 
> main pc - p2 450 mhz, 256mb pc100, some crap mobo, no sound card, 4mb ati rage pro and 13gb hdd. I can try to find some pics if yall really want it...



N-Sanity Is that really your main pc??????

Theonetruewill only main pc's count.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 21, 2007)

I can make my computer get less then 180 in 3d mark 06. Bet u wonder how.


----------



## D007 (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh sorry i didnt post my specs.

processor: intel duo core e6400conroe oc'd 3.3 ghz.
cpu cooling: vantec peltier thermo electric cooling
MObo: evga 680i sli mobo A1
Video card: geforce 8800 gts 320 oc'd 661.5 and 923
Case: apevia mx pleasure full tower 2 120mms and 2 80 mm's Led's blue
Psu: Ocz game xtreme 700 w Psu
Sound: x fi xtreme music 
Monitor: 50" samsung dlp
Memory: 2x 1 gb A-data 800 ddr2
Hard drives: 2 200 gb Western digital caviar 7200 in raid 0 
Cd/dvd: Samsung
3dmark 06 10612


wish i had two gtx's...lol.. nic


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 21, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> N-Sanity Is that really your main pc??????
> 
> Theonetruewill only main pc's count.



Well as the laptop is a laptop, and my build is still technically in the installation phase that could be (very technically) a yes.


----------



## Homeless (Apr 21, 2007)

Socket 478 P4 3.0ghz Prescott
1 gig ram running in single channel 
6800 vanilla
P4SD-LA motherboard


----------



## devguy (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, my main desktop probably ain't gonna win anything:
Athlon 64 3200+ s939 @2.4ghz
1gb ddr400 @ 2-3-2-6-1T
Radeon x800 128mb DDR1
Biostar T-Force 6100-939
Sound Blaster Audigy
WD 250GB SATA-II

However, maybe my laptop can show something.  It is technically my main (mobile) computer:
Pentium-M 1.7ghz 400fsb
1280mb ddr333
Radeon 9000 mobility 32mb DDR1
Dell 600m motherboard
Hitachi 80gb 5400RPM

And, I suppose I'll enter my dad's computer as it is his main PC:
Athlon XP 2200+ @1.8ghz
512mb ddr333/512mb ddr400
Nvidia GeForce 6200 AGP nv44A 256mb DDR2
AZZA motherboard
Sound Blaster mp3+ USB
Seagate 120gb 7200RPM ATA-100


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Devguy, Your main doesn't get worst, your laptop doesn't get best and there is no worst laptop section and your dad's pc can't count.


----------



## little geek (Apr 22, 2007)

ok i think i won worst pc ...please dont laugh i only payed for the psu
 pentium 4 ht 3.2ghz s478 northwood
1gb unbranded pc3200
50gb hdd space (ide)
samsung write master
nvidia 6200 256mn overclocked with amd fan attached
mb820 mobo...i think its made by tyan


----------



## devguy (Apr 22, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Hey Devguy, Your main doesn't get worst, your laptop doesn't get best and there is no worst laptop section and your dad's pc can't count.



haha, shot down I suppose!


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 22, 2007)

little geek said:


> ok i think i won worst pc ...please dont laugh i only payed for the psu
> pentium 4 ht 3.2ghz s478 northwood
> 1gb unbranded pc3200
> 50gb hdd space (ide)
> ...



Dude get a 9800pro, you can find one on eBay for about £15-20


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 22, 2007)

little geek said:


> ok i think i won worst pc ...please dont laugh i only payed for the psu
> pentium 4 ht 3.2ghz s478 northwood
> 1gb unbranded pc3200
> 50gb hdd space (ide)
> ...



Hmm... close one. Is your CPU overclocked? If not, I think mine is faster because it's running at 3500+ speeds, plus my system should be better for gaming anyway, but I don't have dual channel ram.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> Hmm... close one. Is your CPU overclocked? If not, I think mine is faster because it's running at 3500+ speeds, plus my system should be better for gaming anyway, but I don't have dual channel ram.



I think you lose the crown Jimmy, not that its a very nice crown...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 22, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I think you lose the crown Jimmy, not that its a very nice crown...



Ahh well, sure I can get it back when everyone else has upgraded. I've decided not to spend any more money on my PC until I've completed my enormous backlog of games that I've hardly touched - honestly, there must be able 20+ that I've only played for a couple of hours and never returned to.

Only just got a copy of Half Life, and I only got half way through Half Life 2, so those are top of the agenda.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 23, 2007)

Man you can't stop playing half life 2 half way through!! I couldn't anyway even if I tried, it's an awsome game. 

Updating littlegeek too worst.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread is really sad....


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 23, 2007)

Your sad.


----------



## Judas (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe top 20 would be better


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well, as things stand I might be in the top 20... not many people seem to have entered. 

And can't we be more mature than the 'sad' insults?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 23, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> can't we be more mature than the 'sad' insults?



No, because we're sad


----------



## Casheti (Apr 23, 2007)

My second PC:

Pentium D 2.8GHz
Maxtor 80GB IDE
PCI GeForce FX 5200
512MB DDR1 333MHz



I also have a 900MHz AMD Athlon PC


----------



## ktr (Apr 23, 2007)

btw, you spelled heavy wrong...


----------



## aximbigfan (Apr 23, 2007)

my desktop:

intel pentium d 805
asrcok 775dual vista mobo
western digital 160gb 7200 rpm 8mb cache sata hdd
maxtor 61.1gb 7200 rpm ata133 hdd (for page file)
1gb (2 X 512mb) of patroit ddr2533 in dual channel
ark 2 tone case
sbl live 24bit sound card
radeon x1650xt pcie video card by asus
thermaltake 470 watt dual 12 rail psu


laptop:
centrino 1.5 2mb cache
512mb of ddr2400 ram (2 X 256) dual channel



chris


----------



## D007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol how does anticlutch beat me? the cd dvd drives? the hd's? what is it im doing wrong? lol..
this is solely for performance? i got a 50" 1080 tv for this lol.. that alone was almost 2 grand.. is it better to run 4 512 rams than 2 800's? it's still gonna be slower.. 512 is 512 right? cant go above what it goes..
easy to see why dizzy's is better though..


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't really looking at ppls computer..lol. I'v gota go to skool now I'll update the 2nd and 3rd winners and stuff when I get home in about 9 hours.


----------



## zCexVe (Apr 26, 2007)

*Worst rig*

I cant aim for the best so I'll aim for the worst.This is what i use till I get my Sapphire radeon X1950XT to me.
AMD Duron 800MHz@820MHz(OCed!!)
128MB PC100 SDRAM-Unbranded
ASUS A7V
eagle nVidia Geforce MX-440 64MB
C-media CM8738 4way sound
Quantum fireball 6GB HDD
Sony DRU-820A
Atrix Extreme power 500T
No casing-ample of cooling!


----------



## zCexVe (Apr 26, 2007)

PSU and the DVD writer from my real using one.It is not too much here it is.
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ S939 Venice 2GHz @ 2.5 GHz
MSI K8N Diamond Plus(Nvidia Nforce 4 SLI X 16,feature packed)
2 x 512MB DDR400 Kingston ValueRAM @ DDR500
Sapphire Radeon X1950XT 256MB
Atrix Extreme Power 500T-500W
Hitachi SATAII 250GB 7200RPM HDD
Sony DRU-820A DVDRW
HP 1.44MB floppy drive
Iomega 1GB Jazz drive
All in one card reader
Modified case(1LCD, 2 120mm lighted fans,2 8o mm fans,2 cool cathodes,some LEDS,Stereo Spectrum display[2x6 LED])


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2007)

zCexVe said:


> I cant aim for the best so I'll aim for the worst.This is what i use till I get my Sapphire radeon X1950XT to me.
> AMD Duron 800MHz@820MHz(OCed!!)
> 128MB PC100 SDRAM-Unbranded
> ASUS A7V
> ...




even if it's not the best. I give you a 10 for originality alone..


----------



## Kreij (Apr 26, 2007)

Having a great computer is not best thing in life.

It does, however, rank up in the top 10


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think i will join,i know im no where near the best but im in the top half


----------



## zCexVe (Apr 26, 2007)

eh?I'm not te top?Ok then I'll remove all da fans and large heat sink


----------



## D007 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol still havent update the top 3..


----------



## L|NK|N (Apr 30, 2007)

I vote me for the worst pc!


----------



## craigo (Apr 30, 2007)

somethings bound to fit somewhere

rig 1

cpu: c2d e6600 @ 3gig
mobo: badaxxe2 (how can you not consider teh board make does some shitty 975 based piece of shit compare to an intel engineered oc board??)
ram: 2gig kingston 667 1gbx2
video:2x x1950pro crossfire 610/700
psu: 550w antec
sound:sigmatel hd into klipsch promedia
cooling:zalman air 9700 on cpu vf900 on cards
case:silverstone TJ09
hdd wd320 16mb and 2x 200 8mb
os: vista ultimate

rig2

cpu: amd athlon 3700+ @2.6
mobo: asus (good board but its no badaxe and i fail to see how this (flagship 939)could be compared to some of teh dodjier nf4 board out there) a8n32 sli deluxe
ram: 2 gig 4x512 ddr333 ecc (obviously this is server ram so it clocks better than modboy stuff anyway the rated speed of 333 is very cautious)
video: 2x 7600gs 256mb (i forget teh clocks but i assure you they arent stock) sli
psu:thermaltake 420 (sleeved by myself)
sound: alc850 int altec lansing 5.1
cooling:zalman 9500 (teh green one) zalman vf700alcu on cards
case: motherfucking goddamn CENTURION 5    
hdd: seagate:shadedshu  160gb sata
os: xp pro 64

rig 3

cpu:sempron 3000+ (palermo @ stock with coolnquiet)
mobo: some socket 754 pcie (gigabyte eeeew) nv 6150? base thing (onboard graphics not used)
ram:2x256 of eneric stuff
video: my old x700 (go red team ) slightly atitooled forget teh clocks
psu: i dunno (nosey buggers arent you)
sound: i think its alc650??? into technics amp and bose 301
cooling:stock with articsilver and a zalman fanbracket with 92mm and fanmate
case: stuffed into an unloved old DELL
hdd: 80gb ide
os: eggspeee pw0

rig 4

servah bawx = nunya but i assure you its nice  

lappy

cpu: coreduo 1.6
video: nvidia go7400
ram: 2x512 corsair ddr2
hdd: 80gb
display: 15.4 wide
os:eggspeee pw0 & teh feisty fawn (your friendly neighbourhood wardriver)


----------



## new_rez (May 10, 2007)

My mate has the worst PC for daily use. Its an Emachine 420. It wont run Photoshop, 3Dmark06/05/03, Hardly any games etc.

His specs are-

Intel Celly 478 2.6Ghz, 8k Lvl 1 cache, 128k Lvl 2 cache
512Mb DDR-266 (was 256mb)
Integrated Intel Extreme 32Mb
80Gb IDE HDD
Unbranded mobo (maybe intel?) No overclocking options, apparently there are only 10 options you can adjust, max.
Integrated sound

SO yeah, its pretty dire. He is apparently upgrading to C2D though.


----------



## Behemoko (May 10, 2007)

Behemoko
-AMD Athlon XP 3200+ @ 2.2Ghz
-512gb pc2700
-160gb hdd (IDE)
-ATI Sapphire x800 pro (AGP)

I think I am pretty close to lower than Little Geek, if not worse, lol..


----------



## farlex85 (May 11, 2007)

I know this isn't the best or the worst, but what the hell, its my first so I'll represent.Intel 


Pentium D 915 2.8 GHz
Motherboard:	MSI P6N SLI nVidea nForce 650i SLI Chipset based
Cooling:	stock heatsink, arctic silver 5, two case exaust fans
Memory:	2x1 GB Patriot DDR2 800 dual-channel
Video Card:	Ati Radeon X700 Pro
Harddisk:	250 GB Western Digital Caviar
CD/DVD Drive:	18x DVD burner
CRT/LCD Model:	Gateway 2000 Vivitron 17
Case:	Xion 450 Watt gaming machine
Sound Card:	MSI onboard sound, Realtech 7.1 HD sound
PSU:	450 watts
Software:	Windows XP Pro


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 11, 2007)

2H2O (heavyh2o)will always have the best machine on here so humph.i'm not playing


----------



## kwchang007 (May 11, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> 2H2O (heavyh2o)will always have the best machine on here so humph.i'm not playing



lol yeah......  and a go 7900 gs will always beat a mobility x1400


----------



## overclocker (May 11, 2007)

ok this is my set up AMD 4400+ at 2.6mhz 2 x1600xt in crossfire at 627 core 781 mem abit at8 32X motherboard 1 and a 1/2 GBs of 3200 ram 500 WATT PS and a DVD burner.


----------



## Garb3 (May 11, 2007)

i know i'm not the best like but hopefully not the worst lol


Processor: AMD Athlon 5200+ x2 stock 2.95Ghz @1.35V
Motherboard: ASRock ALiveNF6G-DVI 
Cooling: Zalman CCNPS9500 + 2 120mm case fans + Accelero x2 
Memory: 2 Gig of pc5300 dual channel 
Video Card: MSI Radeon X1950 Pro 256 non crossfire 
Harddisk: 220 gig 
CD/DVD Drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-800A 
CRT/LCD Model: LG Flatron L1730S 
Case: Termaltake VC2000 Mambo (Black) 
Sound Card: Realtek AC 97 HD 
PSU: EYE-T POWER MAGNA 600W


----------



## pt (May 11, 2007)

< (see system specs)

mine


----------



## Sh00t1st (May 11, 2007)

I bet i have near one of the worst computers, its a peiced together pos lol, it has a duron 1100 mghz which wont even overclock to 1150 my ram is limited to 100 mghz also  luckily i have 512 which is just barely able to skirt it into games like bf2 and medieval war 2 takes forever to load tho lol, oh and i have a 225 watt power supply with a 9200 128meg video card yeah it blows lol gave my last sytem away to a friend who had just goten his 2,000 dollar laptop fried by a fucking idiot who spilt coke on it than pluged it in and turned the fucking thing on LOL suprise it got fried, and at the time i was spending hideous amounts of time on the computer so i had to part with it.


----------



## POGE (May 11, 2007)

I've got an 8080 system from like the 1980's that still works, does that count?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

CPU - Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0 (OC @ 3.2GHz)
RAM - OCZ 4GB (4x 1GB) DDR2 800Mhz ATi CrossFire Edition (@ 800MHz)
GFX – 2x ATi PowerColor HD2900XT 512mb *CrossFire* (OC @ 828/1800MHz)
MoBo - GigaByte GA-965P-DQ6 Rev 3.3 (F11 BIOS)
HDD(s) - WD 320GB SATAII 16MB Cache & WD Caviar SE 160GB 7200RPM SATAII 8MB Cache
ROM - Pioneer 212D SATA 16x DVD±RW/RAM
Case - Casecom Black Mid Tower
PSU - Hiper 880W Type-M
Audio - Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio


----------



## hat (Dec 2, 2007)

there's worse computers than the worst, better computers than the best...


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2007)

i got a pretty average computer. Need better video card tho(i have 8600 GTS).


----------



## HookeyStreet (Dec 2, 2007)

CDdude55 said:


> i got a pretty average computer. Need better video card tho(i have 8600 GTS).



nah, I think it sounds pretty good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

<-- Would consider my own as midrange. Definitely not the worst I know that much.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine coz I got a P4... Lol?


----------



## hat (Dec 2, 2007)

there's a guy with a PIII around somewhere


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 2, 2007)

hat said:


> there's a guy with a PIII around somewhere



Awwwe so m still not the worst? I still got hope woot.... Was planning to get a new rig on january but meh funds got used up on some other impt. stuff...

On Topic:
Meh still haves my ACER p2 mmx 166 and 32mb of edo ram with onboard 2mb ati video card and 15 gigs of hdd runnin on win 98 se


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine is actually a little bit more bottlenecked than yours psyko.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 2, 2007)

Woot gee.. I don't know alot about bottlenecking, is that the relation of cpu, ram and vcard and other components?

1 more thing would, this old CRT on my SPECS bottleneck my system.. Lol sorry for the noobness

On topic:
Still got a working amd k6-2 450 here but the mobo is dead lol hmmm


----------



## man114 (Dec 2, 2007)

Does the computer have to currently be in use? If so I may have the oldest computer that still sees some use...

circa 1994 
Packard Bell Legend 104CD Supreme
originally a Pentium 60 currently running a 233MMX with a powerleap module
USR Sportster Vi 14.4 modem (so old it was made in the USA)
96MB EDO RAM (shipped with 8MB)
1.7GB Seagate hard drive (boots windows ME), and a 9.1GB Seagate Elite 9 SCSI drive
Voodoo 3 2000 16MB PCI card (primary) ATI Mach32 onboard for a secondary display
Soundblaster AWE32 w 4MB RAM
external SCSI 4x4x16 CD burner
the SCSI adapter is an ISA one from an Iomega Jaz drive
also has a Syquest EZ Flyer drive hooked up to it

When purchased it had 810MB hard drive, 2X Matsushita CDROM (controlled via an Aztech sound card), this was back before standard ATAPI drives were seen). Forget about pipeline burst cache, this thing has asynchronous write through. 

So this thing still works. I actually played Quake 2 on it on Thanksgiving (and it runs surprisingly well with the Voodoo 3). The cards take up all but one PCI slot so further upgrading is technically still possible. Its not terribly slow either, I elmininated a lot of extra stuff that didn't need to be on there and it works. I did some workarounds to make the original Packard Bell Navigator and its flyscreen work in windows ME, as well as the original screensavers. 

It was upgraded from Windows 3.11 to Win95, to Win98, to WinME, and yes I'm going to attempt to make it run XP, but that will likely have to be a full clean install.

Its more about the novelty of it working than actually seriously using it, though if you had to go online with it, or type up something its not slow to the point where you'd be hitting it because it is so slow.


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2008)

Erm I have an other pc I use for IM when I'm gaming it has a 1ghz duron, 256+128 mb RAM it's not ever ddr and a 3 series nVidia and a 20gb ide I think that's a serious contender for the worst pc


----------



## Exavier (May 9, 2008)

my ONLY actual computer is a PIII with 768mb ram and a fx5200
oh and 80GB HD


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 9, 2008)

lol this thread is really old. It had to be your main computer as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

Hi im entering for the "worst pc"

CPU: PIII 500Mhz
Ram: 512Mb @ 100Mhz (SD-RAM)
GrFX: Nvidia  Geforce MX 2 440 32mb
HDD: 10gb

in working condition

or if you will accept....

CPU: Intel 50mhz SX/DX II
RAM - 50mb EDO Ram
Graphics - Unknown - i think its either a trident or Mirage or S3 graphics - one of the built in peices of crap
O/S: Windows 3.1
Hdd: 2Gb
was operational until a few days ago


----------



## btarunr (May 9, 2008)

Can I use my dad's PC for the worst PC thingy?

It's a P4 Willamette 1.7 + Intel D845WN + GeForce4 MX 440. I can put up validations if you want.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 9, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> Erm I have an other pc I use for IM when I'm gaming it has a 1ghz duron, 256+128 mb RAM it's not ever ddr and a 3 series nVidia and a 20gb ide I think that's a serious contender for the worst pc




Dr.Pepper you just resurrected this thread.

5 months eight days.


----------



## Black Panther (May 9, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hi im entering for the "worst pc"
> 
> CPU: PIII 500Mhz
> Ram: 512Mb @ 100Mhz (SD-RAM)
> ...



I think it's for operational pc's only? (I have a non-operational 80286....)

But anyway, nominating myself for the worst functional pc -

CPU - Celeron 333Mhz (mendocino)
Mobo - Soltek SL-62C
RAM - PC100 SDRAM 168pin 128MB
HDD - 6GB (will check brand later)
Graphics Card - AGP Nvidia Vanta 16MB
Sound Card - Aztech AZT2320
OS - Win98 SE.

I can post screenshots if wanted (cpu-z etc)

I also nominate N-Gen's laptop as the best laptop on TPU. It's in his system specs, but here's what I'm talking about:

Processor - T7200 2.0Ghz
RAM - 2GB DDR2 667Mhz
Graphics - 7950 GTX 512MB oc'd at 605/860
2 HDD's, DVD-RW,
7.1 sound
17" monitor


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Ok so far i have the worst lappy as biohazzards is slighly better speced by the looks of it.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 9, 2008)

I spose I could start updating it again, ppl will have WAY worse PC's now.

For the worst computer, it MUST be YOUR main computer. The one you put in your system specs + use more then any other computer.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

My lappy is my one and only Josh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I think it's for operational pc's only?



hey dont step on my dreams :


----------



## Ripper3 (May 9, 2008)

Worst laptop, in my system specs.. should have the spent the extra cash for the 8400m GS. Not exactly for gamers, but at least I could sorta dump my main PC for a while.


----------



## magibeg (May 9, 2008)

When you say best computer are you doing it solely based on the stock hardware or is over clocking taken into account. Maybe the way to determine best would be to make them run a superpi to 16m, a science mark, 3dmark06, fur benchmark, and hd tach at their 24/7 settings. Each benchmark would be worth like 20% of their final score and they would be calculated on % of highest. The person who is the fastest would get 100% on any given benchmark and everyone else would be marked down according to them and average out all the 5 scores. Sounds mathy but it would probably balance things out better rather than who spent the most money the most recently


----------



## KainXS (May 9, 2008)

I'm using my laptop since my desktop is dead right now

Intel Pentium 4 3.0(non-ht)
ZX5000 Motherboard
Radeon 9600 64mb
1GB DDR 333
Damaged LCD(vertical lines going up and down everywhere)

I can at least play oldblivion on it, lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2008)

hmmm.....

mine is....

Q6700 @ 3.8ghz 24/7 (also currently running E8500 @ 4.75ghz 24/7)
2x2gig's red crucial ballistix tracers lmt. ed. 
asus maximus formula
2x 3870x2's
2x WD Raptor X 150's in raid 0
1 Seagate 1tb 7200.11
enermax galaxy 1000watt psu
LG blueray/hd-dvd/dvd-rw/cd-rw combo drive
dtek fuzion/EK S-MAX NB/thermochill PA120.2/Laing D5/swiftech microres
silverstone TJ07
ocz ram cooler
Dell 30" Widescreen LCD


----------



## magibeg (May 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> hmmm.....
> 
> mine is....
> 
> ...



Just wondering, how are your 3870x2's scaling. I've seen a lot of benchmarks where they don't seem to work properly or a tri-fire runs faster. Was that just the reviewer not working them properly or old drivers?


----------



## ITman (May 9, 2008)

Here is my entry for best laptop:

_Dell Precision M6300_
*Processor:*	Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo T7700 2.40Ghz
*Motherboard:*	Dell GM965
*Cooling:*	stock
*Memory:*	Sansung PC2-5300, 4GB DDR2 667Mhz 5:5:5:15
*Video Card:* _NVIDIA Quadro FX 3600M_
*Harddisk:*	The Seagate® Momentus® 7200.2 - 200GB Sata-300 7200RPM
*CD/DVD Drive:*	8x DVD-Writer
*CRT/LCD Model:*	Dell 17" WXGA+ built-in
*Benchmarks:*	8785 3DMarks in 3DMark06 - default settings at 1280x800

Best part is I paid $0 for it (it's was provided at work)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2008)

they do alright. i have run both trifire and the 4 way and there is not much of a difference YET. i think the 8.5 drivers are supposed to fix that problem.


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Dr.Pepper you just resurrected this thread.
> 
> 5 months eight days.



 didn't realise that


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

My lappy looks rather beasty now thats a shock.


----------



## Bytor (May 9, 2008)

Not the best, but not far off IMO.

AMD Phenom 9850 BE @ 2.990 ghz
Asus M3A32-MVP MB
2x Visiontek HD3870's in crossfire @ 864/1377
4 gigs Crucial Balistix Tracers (1066 @ 1236)
2x WD Raptors stripped

Dual water cooling loops (CPU & GPU's)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 9, 2008)

How does a laptop Nvidia GO 7600 compare too a 7900GS? Just wondering with the best laptop as the current winner and Triprift's CPU and RAM are similar.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 9, 2008)

ITMAN's laptop is better then your's isn't it triprift?

Updates 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2008)

Look at my specs, heh

Probably worst machine here, but it Plays COD 4 and other games Fine, Unsure about Crysis tho, but keep on hearing that game is as boring as Doom3.


----------



## imperialreign (May 9, 2008)

damn . . . the necromancy practioners revived another corpse . . . 



I guess I'll add mine then, although it floats somewhere in the middle - check sys specs for me.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 9, 2008)

@eidairaman1, your's isn't the worse . The worst computer currently has a 3.2ghz P4, but also 1gb of ram, 50gb IDE HD and a Geforce 6200.


----------



## JC316 (May 9, 2008)

I think that I compete for worst with my office computer.

Athlon XP 2200
DFI AD77 motherboard
768MB PC3200 mis matched ram
Geforce FX 5900
20GB hard drive out of an HP Pavillion XE743


----------



## vexen (May 9, 2008)

no offense, but we would rather make a 3DMark listing the performance, paper performance does not mean much.


----------



## DeathTyrant (May 9, 2008)

*Notebook:* - Comanche SLI
Q9450
4GB DDR2-800
2x 8800M GTX SLI
2x 200GB 7200RPM Raid 0


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 9, 2008)

Huh, I have at computer at my job that only does word processing. I don't have specs but I'll try to get pics.


----------



## Bundy (May 9, 2008)

I've still got my first rig.....Im gunna flog ya's

System: DSE System 80 (Aussie version of TRS 80)
Processor: Z80
Mobo: Im not sure
Cooling: None
Memory 4k
Video card: onboard (but it has an inbuilt RF modulator)
Hard disk: None
Optical disk:none
storage: inbuilt casette recorder
Screen: I can use a monitor now but it worked good on a B&W tv
case: DSE system 80
Sound: onboard, linked to system speaker
software: onboard DOS.

It will play low res space invaders and I had a game called Asylum, a First person puzzle type of thing (all low res) but it worked. Shame there were no guns or I would have had the first FPS!

I was in two minds whether to post this because I am somewhat proud of this baby cos I was in high school at the time and had to get a job to pay for it. At over 25 years old, this machine almost deserves a place on the mantlepiece (or the pool room wall)

AHH sorry, I forgot the bit about it being my main computer. It was once........


----------



## Morgoth (May 9, 2008)

the fist page is out of date..
see my rig <


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 10, 2008)

vexen said:


> no offense, but we would rather make a 3DMark listing the performance, paper performance does not mean much.



Not everyone has 3D Mark.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 10, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Not everyone has 3D Mark.



there is a free edition. WTH?


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> How does a laptop Nvidia GO 7600 compare too a 7900GS? Just wondering with the best laptop as the current winner and Triprift's CPU and RAM are similar.



Id say the 7900gs would be better overall

I c theres a new lappy king thats one great specced lappy


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 10, 2008)

How have I completely missed this thread?


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

o i so win for worst P2 celeron 433mhz 128mb SDRAM!!!! riva TNT onboard 16 massive mb of onboard memory wahoo!!! oh and 4gb HDD and win 98SE


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2008)

Wrong cdawall, I still have a 333mhz K6-2 3.33GB HDD 32MB RAM w/ 8MB Ati Rage onboard.


----------



## philbrown23 (May 10, 2008)

ok heres my pc I call it freezin cpu

intel Q6600
asus maximus extreme
4gb ocz gold DDR3
3XHD3870
2XWD 320gb HDD
1KW psu + 1 meanwell 320watt 15TEC psu
cpu cascaded 500W TECS
3870 all watercooled


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

My old desktop was pretty much the same man pity i got rid off it.


----------



## Bytor (May 10, 2008)

I have a Commador 64 w/1571 5 1/4 disk drive and a 1805 monitor and its all in working order.  Also have tons of games and a warp drive cartridge.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

can i please go for the worst laptop on tpu?


i have a 200mhz pentium on i think a fujitsu mobo...16mb onboard ram (intigrated) shared with the onboard video...and like a 3gb HDD.


doint laugh this rig would pWn you and totally steam roll your desktop at F@H


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Omg sol how old is that lappy i think ya got the worst lappy award all sewn up with that one


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 10, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> can i please go for the worst laptop on tpu?
> 
> 
> i have a 200mhz pentium on i think a fujitsu mobo...16mb onboard ram (intigrated) shared with the onboard video...and like a 3gb HDD.
> ...



That's almost as impressive as my joke rig with the Intel i486 DS


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 10, 2008)

I know. But not every single person, would have it on there computer/want to run it.


----------



## Morgoth (May 10, 2008)

i have an old pc with Tube transitors it had 10 mhz 
and 64kb ram  
it can calculate


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

I bet that would of been a beast in its day.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 10, 2008)

I have an abacus. 

http://www.target.com/Melissa-Doug-...6837424?ie=UTF8&rh=k:abacus_calculator&page=1


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 10, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have an abacus.
> 
> http://www.target.com/Melissa-Doug-...6837424?ie=UTF8&rh=k:abacus_calculator&page=1



lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 10, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I have an abacus.
> 
> http://www.target.com/Melissa-Doug-...6837424?ie=UTF8&rh=k:abacus_calculator&page=1




damn how many volts to the MHZ does that thing take? must run crysis no problem at high resolutions


----------



## giorgos th. (May 10, 2008)

cpu: E8500 @ phase change
mobo: X48 Rampage formula
ram: 2*1 gb Gskill PC6400HZ
vga: evga 9800GX2
hdd: WD 320gb AAKS @ raid0,WD 250gb
psu: Etasis gaming 750W
lcd: Samsung 226BW
etc etc etc...


----------



## spearman914 (May 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> cpu: E8500 @ phase change
> mobo: X48 Rampage formula
> ram: 2*1 gb Gskill PC6400HZ
> vga: evga 9800GX2
> ...



HOLY SHEEZ!! What speed are you running your E8500 and 9800 GX2...


----------



## giorgos th. (May 10, 2008)

the E8500 is at 5240mhz @ 1.68Vcore so far and the 9800 @ 783/1944/1130 max benchable clocks.


----------



## spearman914 (May 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the E8500 is at 5240mhz @ 1.68Vcore so far and the 9800 @ 783/1944/1130 max benchable clocks.



WOW!!!! Nice. I think you can push the 9800 GX2 a little more on the shaders.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 10, 2008)

with the stock cooler it`s not going any further..


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 10, 2008)

Nah, Giorgos is a professional. If he didn't push it that far already, it can't get there.


----------



## Bytor (May 10, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> the E8500 is at 5240mhz @ 1.68Vcore so far and the 9800 @ 783/1944/1130 max benchable clocks.



Wow very nice......now I know why you are using Phase....

Gets my vote for #1


----------



## Morgoth (May 10, 2008)

becus its gets hot?


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2008)

bah all your P2s and K6s still beat my s423 P4 1.3ghz  that should win worst PC oh and it has RDRAM


----------



## giorgos th. (May 10, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> becus its gets hot?



more more more mhz.........


----------



## Error 404 (May 10, 2008)

Well, here's a PC I'm using as NAS, so techinically it should count.

Intel Celeron @ 400 MHz (66 MHz FSB)
256 MB SDRAM @ 66 MHz
VIA Motherboard
60 GB IDE Hard drive
52 x CD ROM drive
120 watt mini-ATX PSU
and, for the grand finale; an S3 Trio 2D/3D with 8 MB of VRAM!

I'd probably also have the worst laptop, because the battery is now dead on it.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 11, 2008)

do I have to be actually using the computer? If not, I still have my old emachines 566irx that still works.

system specs-
CPU:  Intel® Celeron®™ 566MHz (w/128KB L2 Cache) FC-PGA CPU 
Operating System:  Genuine Microsoft® Windows® 98 Second Edition
Memory:  64MB SyncDRAM (up to 256MB) 
Hard Drive:  20GB HDD (Ultra DMA EIDE) 
Optical Drives:  4x Max. Write by 24x Max. Read CD-RW and 4x Max. DVD-ROM Combo Drive with CD-RW Utility Software
40x Max. CD-ROM Drive 
Video:  Intel® Direct 3D 2X AGP (shared memory) 
Audio:  Crystal CS4281 3D PCI Audio 
Network:  eMachines® Network Internet Service 
Modem:  56K ITU V.90 PCI Fax/Modem 
Peripherals:  PS/2 Internet Keyboard/Mouse, Stereo Speakers 
Ports/Other:  2 USB Ports (1 is on Front), Audio In & Out / Game Port on Front, 1 Serial / 1 Parallel 
Expansion Slots:  3 Expansion Slots


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> cpu: E8500 @ phase change
> mobo: X48 Rampage formula
> ram: 2*1 gb Gskill PC6400HZ
> vga: evga 9800GX2
> ...



Can some people help me place this? Have a look at the current 1st, 2nd and 3rd and say where you think giorgos should go.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Can some people help me place this? Have a look at the current 1st, 2nd and 3rd and say where you think giorgos should go.



#1 for sure.  His benchmarking numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## Error 404 (May 11, 2008)

If there is a worst laptop entry, I think my friend would win.

Compaq Contura 420CX
Year: 1994
CPU: i486 DX @ 40 MHz
RAM: 12 MB proprietry RAM
HDD: 100 MB IDE
Graphics: wtf? you expect graphics on this thing?
Screen: something crappily small, with a res of 640 x 480
Drives: Floppy drive. No CD. No USB. It does, however, have PC Card ports.
Input: Keyboard and track*ball*. Thats right, not a trackpad, a trackball!

It runs Windows 95, which takes up about 70% of the hard drive.
It has MS Office 95, and BioMenace!
Battery is NiCd, dead. The laptop still runs.

This IS my friends main laptop computer, and was his ONLY PC up until 2 years ago.


----------



## happita (May 11, 2008)

My system is definitely the worst. Although it is my 2nd rig, I still use it. Here are some pics to validate the specs.

CPU: Pentium 4 Northwood 2.4GHz
Motherboard: Intel i850E
Memory: 512MB PC800 RDRAM
Video Card: ATI Radeon 9700 Pro
HD: WD Caviar 80GB

edit: Desktop PC btw..


----------



## hat (May 11, 2008)

Overclock it


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

New 1st place plus old 1st and 2nd moved down.

@happita, it has too be your main computer, not 2nd.


----------



## Triprift (May 11, 2008)

Ya need to have a worst lappy award too


----------



## happita (May 11, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> @happita, it has too be your main computer, not 2nd.



You should have initially written some rules for this, after all, it is a contest.


----------



## Triprift (May 11, 2008)

Just out of interest what do ya get if awarded the best and worst prestige?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Just out of interest what do ya get if awarded the best and worst prestige?



Bragging rights for the winners but it's just interesting to know how peoples computer compare too others.

I've added the Worst Laptop on TPU, previous laptop entries don't count, if you want to enter for the first laptop it's from now onwards, remember it has too be the best laptop you own.
I also made some other changes too the original post, if I'm missing anything let me know.


----------



## vexen (May 11, 2008)

My Laptop :
Toshiba
Pentium 4 1.6GHz
256MB DDR266
27GB HDD
ATi Mobility 32MB
10 minutes battery life.
2x Lousy USB 1.1, the mouse drops out of the USB! + 1x DEAD USB 1.1 jacks.
Countless dead pixels.
Horrible hum noise, never seen worse!

This is my main laptop i use daily. I drop at 60Mb available RAM while using photoshop, don't think about iTunes, rather have the iPod next to me. However, i just found 2x512Mb of Corsair DDR266 SODIMM for 44$, i will be UPGRADING it.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2008)

trying to get a friend to post here, but he doesnt even know the laptops specs... its too old to run windows 98, however.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2008)

Where does mine put me?

*CPU:*                QX9650 @ 4Ghz (400*10) 1.375V; 4455MHz (405*11) benching
*Motherboard:*	 Asus Maximus Formula flashed to Rampage BIOS
*Cooling:*	    3x120mm rad, DDC-1 pump w/Bitspower res top (1/2" fittings), DTek Fuzion
*Memory:*	          2x1GB Transcend AxeRam DDR2-1200 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2V; 1215MHz 5-5-5-15 for benching
*Video Card:*	  Palit 8800GT 1GB 950/2376/1053 vmodded; cooled by Maze5, DDC-1 and MCR-120
*Harddisk:*	   Seagate 7200.10 320GB x2 RAID0
*CD/DVD Drive:*   LITE-ON LH-20A1S
*CRT/LCD Model:*	Westinghouse L2410NM 24" 1920x1200
*Case:*	           Cooler Master CM Stacker 830 Evo
*Sound Card:*	Soundblaster Audigy2 ZS
*PSU:*	           Antec True Power Quattro 1000W
*Software:*	 XP pro; XP x64; Vista Home Premium x64
*Benchmarks:*    3DMark06 - 18,110; 3DMark Vantage - P6740


----------



## Error 404 (May 11, 2008)

My laptop:

Dell Inspiron 4000
Pentium III Mobile (Coppermine) @ 850 MHz with 256 kb L2 cache
512 MB SDRAM @ 100 MHz (which, due to bandwidth issues, probably has the same performance of 256 MB DDR)
9.3 GB HDD (4200 RPM)
ATI Rage 128 M3, with 8 MB VRAM
14.1" 1400 x 1050 LCD TFT screen
CD-RW drive, interchangeable with a DVD-ROM drive or Floppy drive
1 USB 1.1 port, + a 3 port PC Card USB 2 adapter.

Battery is dead, but I'm hackin it with some new cells soon, so it'll be mobile again!
OS is Vista Home Premium, but since I vLited it its been buggy, and I'll reinstall XP soon.
It has served me for 8 years running, and only just recently the battery died on me. 



Mussels said:


> trying to get a friend to post here, but he doesnt even know the laptops specs... its too old to run windows 98, however.


Is it their main laptop?


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

PPL I need help. Wile E's CPU is really awesome but his video card is worse then some of the current top 3's. Where should I put him? 

Also, Wile E, how much ram do you have?


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2008)

Oh, 2x1GB. I need to fix that in my specs.


----------



## giorgos th. (May 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Where does mine put me?
> 
> *CPU:*                QX9650 @ 4Ghz (400*10) 1.375V; 4455MHz (405*11) benching
> *Motherboard:*	 Asus Maximus Formula flashed to Rampage BIOS
> ...




i`d say No2...


----------



## Triprift (May 11, 2008)

Id say yad be a close second to giorgas wile e only cus of the 9800gx2 but its a really close run thing.


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i`d say No2...



lol. I had a feeling that was coming. 

@everyone: Theoretical here, what if I went Quadfire with 2 3870X2's?


----------



## Triprift (May 11, 2008)

Then ud go from the silver to the gold wile e


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 11, 2008)

Wile E said:


> lol. I had a feeling that was coming.
> 
> @everyone: Theoretical here, what if I went Quadfire with 2 3870X2's?



You'd probably be first with that. 8800GT versus 9800GX2 and him having an extra 250gb HD is what put you too second. Although Your CPU in my opinion might be better (I don't know much about the E8500 though).


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Is it their main laptop?



yes. he never owned one, and was given it recently. he has been playing doom1 on it a lot


----------



## giorgos th. (May 11, 2008)

i think i`ll get back my QX9650....
competition is strong...


----------



## Wile E (May 11, 2008)

giorgos th. said:


> i think i`ll get back my QX9650....
> competition is strong...


Hahaha!! Well then, I can settle for a tie. lol.


----------



## Exavier (May 11, 2008)

I maintain my pc is worse than littlegeek's  all my options are locked by Dell too, so I can't even try to get anything better than worst award


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2008)

i win on worst lappy thats a main lappy 

P3 550mhz
15gb hdd
some onboard crap vga

proof
http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=629693


----------



## Triprift (May 11, 2008)

We have a winner how old is that lappy?


----------



## hat (May 11, 2008)

you win at failing


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2008)

very very old


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 11, 2008)

Heres what my laptop looks like. I'll post pics tomorrow. I think I win for worst laptop...





Apple Powerbook 190c:
Processor:	68LC040, 66 
Speed:	33 MHz
PMMU:	integrated
FPU:	none
Data Path:	32, 33
L1 Cache:	8K
L2 Cache:	none
2nd Processor:	none
Slots:	2 Type II PC Card (1 Type III)
Logic Board:	4, 8 MB
RAM Slots:	1, PB53xx
Min - Max RAM:	4 MB - 36, 40 MB
Min RAM Speed:	70
RAM Sizes:	4-32 MB
Install in Groups of:	1
Floppy Size:	1.44MB
Floppy Inject:	manual
Min. Int HD Size:	500MB
Int HD Interface:	IDE
Orig CD Speed	n/a


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2008)

looks like something out of Hackers


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 11, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> looks like something out of Hackers



XDD 
Surprisingly it plays Doom II at a decent FPS. (decent=choppy)


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 12, 2008)

@Prudent, how much RAM does it have, your post said 4 MB - 36, 40 MB


----------



## Error 404 (May 12, 2008)

Ooh, I need to sell my laptop and find a 286 laptop somewhere... that'd win for sure!


----------



## Luke (May 12, 2008)

i had a old 386 laptop but it died a long time ago but i do have a p2 300mhz laptop somewhere


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 12, 2008)

Luke said:


> i had a old 386 laptop but it died a long time ago but i do have a p2 300mhz laptop somewhere



LOL, 0.06 posts per day, nice.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 12, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> @Prudent, how much RAM does it have, your post said 4 MB - 36, 40 MB



Woot pics of the worst laptop on TPU!


----------



## Triprift (May 12, 2008)

Lol it can run doom 2 awesome


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 12, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol it can run doom 2 awesome



Hellz yeah!
Anyone here play Crystal Quest?
BEST GAME EVER.


----------



## D4S4 (May 12, 2008)

I have one really old laptop working almost 24/7 for 5 yrs already (!), but it's much too powerfull to be the worst. 

It's a compaq, dunno what model

Pentium MMX @ 151MHz
16MB RAM
1MB VRAM
1GB hard drive
battery is dead


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 13, 2008)

D4S4 said:


> I have one really old laptop working almost 24/7 for 5 yrs already (!), but it's much too powerfull to be the worst.
> 
> It's a compaq, dunno what model
> 
> ...



Yeah but you should still upload pics! I wanna see it!


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lol it can run doom 2 awesome



my ti83 can run doom 

i win for worst laptop if you count that haha

512K ROM  (60K available to user)
24K RAM
6mhz Z80 cpu
96×64 monochrome LCD screen


----------



## Luke (May 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my ti83 can run doom
> 
> i win for worst laptop if you count that haha
> 
> ...



ti83 is a calculator is it not
i have a TI84


----------



## farlex85 (May 13, 2008)

When did you buy that mac prudent?


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

Luke said:


> ti83 is a calculator is it not
> i have a TI84



yea haha


----------



## PrudentPrincess (May 13, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> When did you buy that mac prudent?



I didn't buy it but I know that the person who originally owned it got it in the late 90's from the back seat of his taxi cab. He wrote on it because he felt that it resembled a typewriter because of its "constraining" quality but got bored and gave it to me a few years ago. (2004-5) I really enjoy writing with it, I kinda want to take it into Starbucks and watch peoples faces as I use it.


----------



## farlex85 (May 13, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I didn't buy it but I know that the person who originally owned it got it in the late 90's from the back seat of his taxi cab. He wrote on it because he felt that it resembled a typewriter because of its "constraining" quality but got bored and gave it to me a few years ago. (2004-5) I really enjoy writing with it, I kinda want to take it into Starbucks and watch peoples faces as I use it.



 Thats awesome. I can't believe it still works.


----------



## thebeephaha (May 13, 2008)

*How about me??*

MOBO: ASUS Striker Extreme 1.00G
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0 3.6GHz 1.5v (1800MHz FSB, 8x multi)
RAM: 4x1GB PC2-6400 Mushkin XP @ 900MHz 4-4-4-12 2T 2.2v
GFX: EVGA 8800 Ultra Superclocked 700MHz Core / 1700MHz Shader / 2300MHz RAM
HDDS: Dell Perc 5/i SAS Controller w/ RAID0 4x80GB Raptors (WD800GD), RAID5 4x320GB Barracudas (ST3320620AS)
OPTICAL: Samsung SH-S202
SOUND: Auzentech X-Meridian w/ LM4562NA op-amps
CASE: CM Stacker 832
PSU: ABS Tagan BZ900 900w
COOLING: Lapped Tuniq Tower + AVC PWM Fan, 9x120mm case fans (CM TLF-S12-EB), Zalman MFC1 Plus-B Fan Controller
OS: XP Pro x64 / Vista Ultimate x64
BENCHES: 15606 on 3DMark06, P7261 3DMark Vantage


----------



## hat (May 13, 2008)

not the best but I would rate it a 9 if it was the rating thread


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2008)

Id say yad get the bronze beephaha


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 13, 2008)

I found someone with a computer that would beat the current worst, I sent a PM asking them too come and post .


----------



## Error 404 (May 13, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> I found someone with a computer that would beat the current worst, I sent a PM asking them too come and post .



What's the current worst PC's specs?


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2008)

This i got to see come on then show urself


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 13, 2008)

Current worst is 3.2ghz P4, 1gb RAM and Geforce 6200. This guy had 2200+ and a Geforce 2. Yes that's right, geforce 2. lol


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 13, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> Current worst is 3.2ghz P4, 1gb RAM and Geforce 6200. This guy had 2200+ and a Geforce 2. Yes that's right, geforce 2. lol



hey geforce 2's were great cards in their day, stomped all over the radeon 7000 especially the mx400 version. 

and I surely hope that someone could beat a 3.2GHZ p4 for the worst rig, I mean seriously how snobby are we? There surely has to be someone ona p3 around here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 13, 2008)

Josh how bout my PIII rig???


----------



## Triprift (May 13, 2008)

Lets see the specs man.


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> hey geforce 2's were great cards in their day, stomped all over the radeon 7000 especially the mx400 version.
> 
> and I surely hope that someone could beat a 3.2GHZ p4 for the worst rig, I mean seriously how snobby are we? There surely has to be someone ona p3 around here.



how about a dell inspiron 4100

P3 933
512mb SDRAM
45GB HDD
SB live audio
creative GF2


----------



## freaksavior (May 13, 2008)

How about a Socket a amd 1.6ghz
512mb ram
7gb hard drive
19" crt
radeon 9200 se 
Biostar M7NCD

And then we have my system (wich will be updated soon to crossfire again)


----------



## cdawall (May 13, 2008)

wait i can do better

sempron 1ghz
ECS KT600-a
256mb DDR400
45GB HDD 
MX4000 128mb


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 13, 2008)

I would guess mine is middle of the road compared to most in here....specs in specs.


----------



## freaksavior (May 13, 2008)

cdawall said:


> wait i can do better
> 
> sempron 1ghz
> ECS KT600-a
> ...



you definatly have me beat on old machine right there.

I have enough parts to make a pentium 1


----------



## Temps_Riising (May 13, 2008)

Does a commodore 64 with tape drive count?  could even throw in an old black and white 12 inch TV as the monitor


----------



## hat (May 13, 2008)

how about
k6-II 400mhz
128mb sdram
16mb onboard graphics
4gb hard drive
cd drive


----------



## Spirou (May 14, 2008)

Fine startposting... You can spend a lot and use some of the best parts in the market to build up your machine. You can do the opposite and annoy everyone as an outsider, putting together parts that nearly noone would buy and post some crysis-benches that are remarkable.

Had an Intel D101GGC, the only Intel Board ever build with a non-Intel-Chipset, an Intel D940 (P4D@3.2), a Connect3D x1800gto, and 2 Gigs of DDR400 @ PC133 Timings.

I wanted to outperform an Ultra in Crysis, bought a Sapphire Atlantis Dual Slot, overclocked it to 918/1323 (no voltmod, stock heatsink), and now i run my P4D at 4160 MHz with stock cooling on an Asus Maximus Formula (huge overkill, just for fun) to keep my GPU busy. Do i have to say, that i've put PC2-5200 memory (667 MHz, cl5) in, clocked at 390 MHz (4,4,4,12,1T), getting nearly 8000 MB/s, and what noone would expect: It runs Crysis 10% faster than an Ultra OC, with 45 degrees GPU, 68 degrees CPU, and whenever i stop my CPU-fan with my finger, there is no sound at all in my tower (had my head in it to check out) 

So i claim both at the same time: the worst and best assembly of all. Cheap, expensive, slow, fast, unbalanced, state of the art in performance, lots of parts that should give less than midrange performance. My PSU is a LC6550, which barely gives more than 11,2V at full load. Nevertheless it's primestable, and with fan at 100% i can clock my HD 3870 to 931.5 MHz reaching 595.2 GFlops which is 3% more power than an Ultra has.

What to do next? Build up a Raid5-Setup with 2TB of the cheapest harddrives on the market? Another Atlantis Dual Slot and a 30" screen? Shall i put a Mugen on my P4 and try to reach 5 GHz on air? I had it at 4500 MHz with boxed heatsink, but it crashed in 3dmark reaching 78 degrees.

Why did i have to buy this Crossfire-Board? Don't know, but i had to. I wish a had a D920 instead of a D940 to get my FSB to 333 MHz on air. Maybe i'm crazy, maybe a genius, maybe i'm just a retard that could walk on water with heavens mercy. I really don't know, but it's fun.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (May 14, 2008)

Everyone remember that the computer HAS to be your main computer. I have a 50mhz Apple with a 500mb hard disk, but I use my X2 3800+ more so it doesn't count.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok I know I might not win first prize for worst desktop but I have a HP Genuine Pentium server working right now. Who wants to see?


----------



## slacker126 (Jun 4, 2008)

My main rig i use for work and 90% of everything it seems....

Athlon64 2800+  1.8Ghz  754skt
ECS Nforce3-A Mobo
1gb PC3200 Ram
80gig ATA100 HDD
Geforce fx5200 64mb AGP 4x
Lite-On 16x CD-burner


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2008)

how about
2GHz celeron... 400MHz rated FSB, 128k L2 cache
2x256MB DDR333 Valu Ram
some Biostar mobo
no video card, and the onboard video won't even run GLQuake.. or maybe the drivers for it aren't installed? I don't know 
40gb ide hard drive


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 4, 2008)

My computer is the worst

Intel Pentium 4 northwood 2.53ghz@3ghz
768mb ram (512+128)
MSI 6577
250gb IDE hdd
Geforce 4 mx440@405/450 AGP 4x


----------



## hat (Jun 4, 2008)

it's better than the one I posted above you


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 4, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> My computer is the worst
> 
> Intel Pentium 4 northwood 2.53ghz@3ghz
> 768mb ram (512+128)
> ...



Wait, why doesn't my laptop win worst laptop and worst computer? Is there a difference? Its really a main rig I don't have any other laptop.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2008)

What about the best overclocked energy saver


----------



## Black Panther (Sep 24, 2008)

Joshmcmillan said:


> *Owner of Best Laptop on TPU*
> DeathTyrant
> -Q9450
> -4GB DDR2-800
> ...



I'm close up with my lappie (see system specs)... but I've got 2 x 160GB 7200RPM Raid 0 so I guess DeathTyrant still holds his place.


----------



## xu^ (Sep 24, 2008)

check my Download Rig in sig ,must be a contender for the worst computer on TPU thats in actual use?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2008)

Note: This thread is from 04-19-2007
(I have never seen Joshmcmillan online (yet)


----------



## Homeless (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't remember if I posted in this thread already, but system specs on the left.  Yes, this is my main rig :[


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Note: This thread is from 04-19-2007
> (I have never seen Joshmcmillan online (yet)



what was that thing where it was showing your power usage? links please


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what was that thing where it was showing your power usage? links please



i also want to know i need one


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 25, 2008)

zalman fan controller

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ct_info&manufacturers_id=50&products_id=21982


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

can i reenter?

Asus P5Q3 DLX p45 board
2x1gb Gskill HZ 1600mhz ddr3 (oced to 2000mhz)
E8600 OCed to 5ghz 
2x 4870x2's
1x 8800gts 512mb
300gb velociraptor
860watt pc power and cooling
225watt TEC block
2x PA120.3's
iwaki RD30


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what was that thing where it was showing your power usage? links please



Zalman ZM-MFC2


Real time display of power consumption.
	Four sensors for temperature monitoring and display.
	Monitoring and control of one PWM fan and three standard fans.
	 Alarm system to notify non-operation of any of the fans.
	Fan’s operation status indicated with animated propeller images.

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=209


Some people have complained about the display, because you can't read the values if you look at it from an angle, but I don't have any problem with that, it controls the speed from some of the fans and it shows the power consumption. Unfortunately one of my temp sensors does not display the correct temperature, it is -17 degrees Celsius off but besides that I'm quite happy with it and it does is job plus it's very stylish which gives the case a nice touch up


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2008)

my brother has a similar unit, i used my wall meter and found it to be pretty accurate. his was out by about 10W, but it was close enough.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2008)

I made some pics while running 3d mark 06
cpu @ 3.6

Firefly Forest: 224 Watts





CPU test red valley: 184 Watts





Canyon Flight: 212 Watts





Deep Freeze: 215 Watts





Conclusion:
SM2.0 Graphics consumes the most.

Prime95 torture tests
Small FFTs: 173 Watts
In-place large FFTs: 174 Watts
Blend: 180 Watts


----------



## MoNeYPiMp (Dec 22, 2008)

*My Rig *

HEHE i should post my system i guess
BTW i see there is a tone of aussies here 
i am actually born in Perth and lived there untill 2007 where i moved to the UAE(Huge mistake =/ this country is a shit hole)

Manufacturer:  		MoNeYPiMp Systems Inc
Processor: 		Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, o/c 3.402GHz
Cooler:	 STOCK COOLING!!!
Fans: 	4xFront of my case, 2xExhaust, 2xAMD Athlon cpu fans on my MB heatsinks(taken from old athlon cpu H+F), 1x Side fan=TOTAL of 9 Fans
Memory: 		4GB DDR2 RAM 1333 MHz
Hard Drive: 		320 GB Seagate Maxtor
Video Card: 		Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 4870 1GB
Monitor: 		Aftron 26" LCD AFLCD2640 HD
Sound Card: 		ASUS SupremeFX II Absolute HD
Speakers: 		Genius 5.1ch Surround Sound w 2 HUGE Celestion Ditton Series II Speakers as Front L+R Speakers
Keyboard: 		Logitch LX 300
Mouse: 			Logitch G5 Gaming Laser Mouse
Mouse Surface: 		ednet Gell Pad
Operating System: 	Windows Vista™ Ultimate Edition (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1
Motherboard: 		ASUS Rampage Formula X48
Computer Case: 		Tsumori ATX-400
Power Supply: 		Epsilon 800w

PROOF: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhsfGFxGI54

I can play crysis on Very high 8x AA 1280x800, forgot the fps, i think 20-40 15 in very dense areas


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Mar 21, 2010)

We really should update this lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 21, 2010)

I vote *mdsx1950* as having the best computer on TPU.

His Specs:
Intel Core i7-975 XE 3.33GHz [Stock and will be given to a friend soon] (980X coming soon)
ASUS P6T7 WS
Cooler Master V10 HYBRID TEC + 2x CM 2000RPM 120mm LED Fans
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 24GB (6 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (2 kits)
2x XFX ATI Radeon HD 5970 BE 2GB (CrossFire)
2x Corsair Performance 512GB SSDs l 2x OCZ Agilities 120GB SSDs on Raid 0
Samsung SH-S202N l ASUS BC-06B1ST Blu-Ray Combo
3x DELL SP2309W 23" (2048x1152) (80k:1 DC) [Eyefinity at 6144x1152]
Cooler Master HAF 932 + NZXT Temp LCD
ASUS Xonar D2X l Logitech Z-5500 Digital 5.1 Speaker System
ThermalTake ToughPower 1200w
Windows 7 Ultimate X64 (Build 7600)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I vote *mdsx1950* as having the best computer on TPU.
> 
> His Specs:
> Intel Core i7-975 XE 3.33GHz [Stock and will be given to a friend soon] (980X coming soon)
> ...



Damn.  I will second that.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 21, 2010)

Wowza.  That's pretty frickin' spectacular.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 21, 2010)

i have to agree but he needs to OC it...


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 21, 2010)

lol the thread just picks up and continues a year and a half later


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

I think fits will have a better rig shortly.

I have a 980X and a UD5 coming my way. Can't wait.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I think fits will have a better rig shortly.
> 
> I have a 980X and a UD5 coming my way. Can't wait.



It'd be a good fight but until Fits gets his Fermi's then I think mdsx has the better 'overall' system.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 21, 2010)

Sometimes stacking a system like that is just setting yourself up for depreciation. Its not like dual 5970's are useful. A single 5970 performs roughly the same. ATi scaling above 2 GPU's is quite poor. 980X makes more sense though for many applications.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 21, 2010)

Dual 5970s would mainly be for benchmarks, not gaming. A lot of reviews show 2x5970s performing worse than a single in real world benches... and when they do help they add like 3-5 FPS. They just choke each other up. Better option would be to get a single one, give it nuts cooling and overclock it.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 21, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I vote *mdsx1950* as having the best computer on TPU.
> 
> His Specs:
> Intel Core i7-975 XE 3.33GHz [Stock and will be given to a friend soon] (980X coming soon)
> ...



Though to be truly kickass, he needs a mountainmods case and a overkill wc loop


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 21, 2010)

Any idea who has the current worst? 

I have a Pavillion in my closet with a 1.3GHz Athlon, 40GB IDE HDD, CD Drive, 150W PSU, and 512MB SDRAM. But, since it's by no means my primary machine I doubt it could participate.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Any idea who has the current worst?
> 
> I have a Pavillion in my closet with a 1.3GHz Athlon, 40GB IDE HDD, CD Drive, 150W PSU, and 512MB SDRAM. But, since it's by no means my primary machine I doubt it could participate.



I have a commodore64 decked out with all the extra gear. Seriously old though.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 22, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Though to be truly kickass, he needs a mountainmods case and a overkill wc loop



See, there's where this thread's problem is. Best in what aspect?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> See, there's where this thread's problem is. Best in what aspect?



Performance. The only aspect that matters.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Performance. The only aspect that matters.



So the case/cooling doesn't matter so long as everything is stable.  Glad that was established.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> So the case/cooling doesn't matter so long as everything is stable.  Glad that was established.



Case does not matter at all. Cooling does, but that goes hand in hand with performance. You don't get max performance without good cooling, kinda moot to focus on it. The guy with uber water cooling is obviously gonna be able to out perform the air cooled guy, all else equal.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Case does not matter at all. Cooling does, but that goes hand in hand with performance. You don't get max performance without good cooling, kinda moot to focus on it. The guy with uber water cooling is obviously gonna be able to out perform the air cooled guy, all else equal.



I think you missed my point but it's way too late (2AM ) to explain with an example. Night Wile E!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I think you missed my point but it's way too late (2AM ) to explain with an example. Night Wile E!



Probably. I worked all day, and it's also 2am for me. You'll have to excuse my ignorance. lol.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 24, 2010)

I do not know why, but this feels like a "The one with most money is the winner". No seriously, I don't even think my system is even close to most high end systems on here, and still I had to put down a lot of cash into it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2010)

This thread is pretty lame, sorry


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe we should change it to who has the biggest wanger


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 24, 2010)

I think my comp should be number one on the best computer list 

And damn man.. Update that list lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2010)

tigger said:


> Maybe we should change it to who has the biggest wanger



LOL, it should just be called 'whos the richest on TPU?'


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree,obviously the richest person is gonna have the best machine.So maybe richest/poorest would work better.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2010)

tigger said:


> I agree,obviously the richest person is gonna have the best machine.So maybe richest/poorest would work better.



Yep, couldnt agree more.  Any idiot can pump top dollar into a rig and say 'Im l33t, mines the best rig!'.  I prefer seeing guys that dont have a lot of cash, but they put their all into making what they can afford run like a champ and look cool (ie modifications).


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 24, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, couldnt agree more.  Any idiot can pump top dollar into a rig and say 'Im l33t, mines the best rig!'.  I prefer seeing guys that dont have a lot of cash, but they put their all into making what they can afford run like a champ and look cool (ie modifications).



That would be awesome if it were the case


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just read the linked review of the new alienware area-51 and thought to myself "that would be a contender for the best" and it looks nice but building a computer is infinitely more gratifying.  

Although money can be a factor for the best build, I've known plenty of enthusiasts who spent all of their disposable income only on computer related parts.  When I was in the military, I'd sometimes spend a month eating only from the messhall and not go to the bar to save money for a new video card, stereo system, or some other expensive toy.  I'm far from rich, but if I really wanted to, I could still drop 6k on a badass system and not be too worried -well I'd be worried that my wife would club me on the head with a rolling pin maybe.  I enjoy what I have and feel that even my build is way above what I really need in a computer.  Of course, having a 5970 or two, a 980x, and a bunch of solid state drives in RAID wouldn't be too bad either


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 24, 2010)

tigger said:


> I agree,obviously the richest person is gonna have the best machine.So maybe richest/poorest would work better.



Good point.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2010)

Man you guys are sad on the low end...

I have a P2 233 sitting in the other room that runs, it has 32mb of ram and a 4gb hard drive.

Unfortunately that is the slowest running computer I have anymore.
My 486dx4 100 w/16mb of ram recently died


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2010)

tigger said:


> I agree,obviously the richest person is gonna have the best machine.So maybe richest/poorest would work better.



Eh I dunno depends on what they want...

I know pretty broke people that have i7 extremes *on food stamps and section 8* I know a lot of people that make a lot less than I do that have faster machines. I also know a few people that game and make in excess of 250k a year and are still running P4's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

We're talking about people on tpu though,most people on here given the budget would have banging machines.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 24, 2010)

It should be,
Who has the Best/Worst PC on TPU and is best utilized. 

Meaning let the richest tard come and post his specs, but let the guy spending a budget price with his "OVERCLOCKED" system show the guy with the golden spoon in his mouth get sat by a rig 60% cheaper then his. 

Seen it many times and love when it happens. 

Also admins should change the title and put in (offensive warning) 

Just to make sure people dont flame without knowing what there doing.


I kick some stock clock i7 920 arsers with my 1.2volts 4.0Ghz 24/7 clocked processor. 

And in some 3dmark06 benches easily beat some 285's with a high clocked 260. 
21,825 marks .


Ive seen systems with i7 975's and 2x 295's not being utilized or overclocked and the guy with the 920 or 940 shreads it at 4.0+ Ghz and has some high clocked triple gtx 285's all on air or water there choice in no days time.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 25, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> It should be,
> Who has the Best/Worst PC on TPU and is best utilized.
> 
> Meaning let the richest tard come and post his specs, but let the guy spending a budget price with his "OVERCLOCKED" system show the guy with the golden spoon in his mouth get sat by a rig 60% cheaper then his.
> ...


Aww it is great, had a customer today bring in a AMD Phenom II quad @ 3.0ghz with a 4870x2, sad sad days... With all his crap installed and his lack of clock on either...

My Q9550 and 4850 beats him in Vantage.... Seriously man... 

I told him when he dropped it off it was running WAY slower than it could be. Guy is rambling about an i7 extreme and dual 5870s now to play Battlefield Vietnam.......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2010)

So i suppose its upto you to sell him what he needs or sell him what he wants and make some bucks.Not saying you have no scruples bud,just that a lot of shops would sell him the most expensive stuff possible whether its what the customer needs or not.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what was that thing where it was showing your power usage? links please





Solaris17 said:


> i also want to know i need one



The displays kinda crappy on them and battery did not last all that long in mine.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 25, 2010)

tigger said:


> So i suppose its upto you to sell him what he needs or sell him what he wants and make some bucks.Not saying you have no scruples bud,just that a lot of shops would sell him the most expensive stuff possible whether its what the customer needs or not.



Nah, I gave up on this guy years ago...
Really what he needs is some clock and to get rid of the 149 processes running at boot.
Did I mention he is rollin 2 active anti virus programs?

Dude is clueless and wont listen to me, so I just laugh hysterically and go on with my day.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yep, couldnt agree more.  Any idiot can pump top dollar into a rig and say 'Im l33t, mines the best rig!'.  I prefer seeing guys that dont have a lot of cash, but they put their all into making what they can afford run like a champ and look cool (ie modifications).



That's great and all, but what about the people that do that with top end hardware as well? Just because they can afford the top end, doesn't mean they don't put the same care and attention into their rigs. I'm sorry, but a maxed out 980X in a custom case is a hell of a lot more impressive than somebody's maxed out Phenom in a case with the same attention to detail.

That's like saying somebody's modified 500HP tricked out STI is more impressive than a tricked out and modified Ferrari making 1000HP.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's great and all, but what about the people that do that with top end hardware as well? Just because they can afford the top end, doesn't mean they don't put the same care and attention into their rigs. I'm sorry, but a maxed out 980X in a custom case is a hell of a lot more impressive than somebody's maxed out Phenom in a case with the same attention to detail.
> 
> That's like saying somebody's modified 500HP tricked out STI is more impressive than a tricked out and modified Ferrari making 1000HP.



While I can definitely agree with you, the issue is people who buy Ferrari's don't trick them out.  In the same parallel, most people who own the 980X and stuff like it just throw money at it as if to say, "Hey look, I have the best because I have the most money."  and that is not as impressive to me as guy making the most of his money.  So yeah, a guy with a STI that started at 260 HP (just an example) get 600 HP out if is more impressive than a 1000HP Ferrari getting 1025HP.

This bizarre discussion just proves that even computer tech have "status symbol" parts. *cough* Level 10 *cough*.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> While I can definitely agree with you, the issue is people who buy Ferrari's don't trick them out.  In the same parallel, most people who own the 980X and stuff like it just throw money at it as if to say, "Hey look, I have the best because I have the most money."  and that is not as impressive to me as guy making the most of his money.  So yeah, a guy with a STI that started at 260 HP (just an example) get 600 HP out if is more impressive than a 1000HP Ferrari getting 1025HP.
> 
> This bizarre discussion just proves that even computer tech have "status symbol" parts. *cough* Level 10 *cough*.



i'ma dial my i9 to eleventy and pwn joo!


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

I admit, I'm biased. I generally only buy top end. But I save up to do it, and only do it every couple of gens. I at least get a couple years out of them. I also push them tho. No "look at my stock $1000 cpu" to be seen here.

And I am also the type that if I could afford a Ferrari, I would modify the shit out of it. If it's a V8 like a 430, twin turbo here we come. If it's a 12, quad turbo. 

I'd also buy a Veyron just to modify. But that's just the kind of guy I am. 

MORE POWA!!!!!!!

Now, I would love to have a Level 10 case, but I would never pay $600 for it. That case is worth $200 to me tho.


----------

